# Water Heater In The 26rks



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Apparently our new 26RKS is due to be born on August 15th!
I was wondering, if anyone has this model, where the interior access to the water heater is?
Is keystone still installing the winterizing bypass?
Will my chewing gum lose its flavor the bedpost overnight???
Bob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Eagleeyes said:


> Will my chewing gum lose its flavor the bedpost overnight???
> Bob


Nope...it will transform into a brand new piece by the following morning...


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm not familiar with your trailer, but look outside your trailer for the door to the water heater. That should help you locate it inside. (Mine is on the curb side, near the rear and under the bottom bunk.)

My trailer came with a single bypass valve at the cold water inlet (supply side) of the water heater. I just turn it 90 degrees to shunt the water to the bypass tube. A check-valve on the hot water outlet of the heater prevents water from flowing into the heater via the hot outlet.

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Scoutr2 said:


> I'm not familiar with your trailer, but look outside your trailer for the door to the water heater. That should help you locate it inside. (Mine is on the curb side, near the rear and under the bottom bunk.)
> 
> My trailer came with a single bypass valve at the cold water inlet (supply side) of the water heater. I just turn it 90 degrees to shunt the water to the bypass tube. A check-valve on the hot water outlet of the heater prevents water from flowing into the heater via the hot outlet.
> 
> ...


Sounds like your water heater is set up like our old 21RS with the bypass built in. That's good.
We'll be seeing our new trailer on Sunday, then picking it up on Thursday next....we'll see how the access to the heater is then
Thanks for the help!
Bob


----------

